
Researchers Bypass Apple FaceID Using Biometrics ‘Achilles Heel - hsnewman
https://threatpost.com/researchers-bypass-apple-faceid-using-biometrics-achilles-heel/147109/
======
Arrezz
I honestly question whether we need Biometrics at all? I don't really see what
benefit they have over other types of authorization?

